# Xbox 720 Speculation



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 12, 2012)

ok,* this is a thread to discuss xbox 720*(or whatever its gonna be called)
*no ps3 fanboys* if you're looking for PS4 news make your own thread or request sarath,gameranad or vickibat(these dudes own ps3's) to make a thread for ps4
*www.gamesthirst.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/xbox-720-logo.jpg
so there are two rumored versions of this console only one is true
*Could it be codenamed Xbox Loop?*
Noted Microsoft blogger MS Nerd outed the name Xbox Loop, claiming that the long-awaited console will be "far smaller", cheaper and quite Kinect-focused when it finally lands on our shelves.

*Could it be codenamed Durango?*
Recent reports indicate that Microsoft's internal codename for the new Xbox is 'Durango'. Sean Tracy, a technical designer at games developer Crytek, said on Twitter: "Enjoying the Durango developers summit in London. So far, great swag and interesting talks".

The tweet was very quickly taken down.

*The Xbox 720 processor and graphics*
*
The latest rumours indicate that the next Xbox will pack graphics based on AMD's 6670 chip* which would bring support for DirectX11, multi-display and 3D. But this would be very disappointing for many gamers who are hoping for a truly next-gen console.

By the time the new Xbox is scheduled for release in 2013 AMD will have already released its entire lineup of HD 8000 series graphics chips, meaning the GPU component of the Xbox chip (code-named Oban) would be at the very least two entire generations behind.(some ps3 fanboys snickering somewhere....)

Previous rumours had stated that the graphics portion of the Xbox chip (the CPU part probably being an IBM PowerPC) would be based on the current HD 7000 series of graphics chips which in turn are being used in AMD's next generation of APUs, code-named Trinity.

Still, this current production run of the chip with Global Foundaries and IBM is only going to be for the first initial dev kits, *so there is a chance the silicon will change significantly before the final launch*.

*Xbox 720 storage and disc format*


The most obvious next-gen storage option for the next Xbox is Blu-ray. But Microsoft has refused to add it to the existing Xbox 360. Other alternatives? You'll find flag-wavers for flash drives, Nintendo-style game cartridges, even the resurrection of HD-DVD.

*The most recent rumours speculate that the new Xbox will ship without a disc drive of any kind. The report on MCV says that the console will use "interchangeable solid state storage" which would indicate that games will be both downloadable and available on PS Vita-style memory cards.*
(f**k you microsoft, steve job's anti-blu-ray soul has possesed you)

*What about the Xbox 720 controller?*

*Love it/hate it, gesture-control is here to stay. Expect an improved version of Microsoft's Kinect hardware to be a prominent feature of any new Xbox.* Kinect is currently the world's "fastest selling consumer electronics device" with sales topping 10 million. A Guinness World Record.

But the game pad will remain the input device of choice for veteran gamers.(and for me) i can't imagine playing Gears of War 4 by waving our arms around. It lacks precision.


*Could the next Xbox run Windows 8?*

Microsoft wants to create an ecosystem of apps and games that work between Windows Phone, Windows and the next Xbox. But could that mean the new gaming console could run a variant of Windows 8 as Gamerant suggests?


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Xbox 720 Discussion/speculation thread*

It has been a really long wait for this great console, I do think that MS should integrate Kinect with XBOX 720 in a better manner because the detection of kinect in the current stage is not good.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 8, 2012)

//MOD:

Thread closed due to inactivity. PM me or any other MOD if thread needs to be reopened with a valid reason.


.

.

.


----------

